# behind the neck press, lateral head of delts



## gametime75019 (Jun 22, 2014)

I can perform the btn press very comfortably to the point that I can bring the bar down to my traps and pause. I was wondering if I was better served doing lateral raises, to bring up the lateral of the delt.  Even though im moving more weight with the btn press. Any advice is much appriciated.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

Why not include both in your routine. The PBN will hit the lateral had to some degree but it's mainly a front delt exercise.

Are you a strength athlete or bodybuilder? If you're a bodybuilder don't worry about the fact that you can use more weight in the pbn.

Without a doubt my lateral heads are my best out of the three heads and I built them with different forms of lateral raises and wide grip upright rows.


----------



## MattG (Jun 22, 2014)

Lateral raises by far work best for me. I do 10 different exercises for delts to hit all heads, usually 4-5 per workout...lateral raises are the staple tho bc they are my favorite


----------



## Sully (Jun 22, 2014)

Most any behind the neck pressing or pulling movements tend to be very rough on the shoulder joint and for the sake of longevity should be avoided, even if they don't hurt to perform.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Most any behind the neck pressing or pulling movements tend to be very rough on the shoulder joint and for the sake of longevity should be avoided, even if they don't hurt to perform.



Hey big guy, I got to disagree a little here.

I've always done my presses BN cause I feel them better.

Well I've been doing them for over thirty years now and don't have an issue.

Can they cause a problem? Sure, if not done in a controlled manner but you could say that for almost any exercise.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 22, 2014)

I love behind the neck press. But its true I've hurt myself when I don't keep it tight. When I do front shoulder press I get a lot of pain that's why I prefer BN.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I love behind the neck press. But its true I've hurt myself when I don't keep it tight. When I do front shoulder press I get a lot of pain that's why I prefer BN.


I just don't feel it as much when I do them in the front


----------



## gametime75019 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I just don't feel it as much when I do them in the front



When you do them from the front, push your head through so the barbell is over your head, instead of being in front of you.


----------



## Sully (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Hey big guy, I got to disagree a little here.
> 
> I've always done my presses BN cause I feel them better.
> 
> ...



Slow down grampa. You know I'm not trying to chastise anyone for doing them behind the neck, just pointing out what exercise physiologists and physical therapists have known for years. Just because you haven't had a problem doing them that way doesn't necessarily make it the proper way. Just means you've beaten the odds. I know that I get pain in my shoulders from behind the neck presses with even a minimal amount of weight. Just pressing the bar behind my neck hurts bad enough that I can barely make it to 10 reps. 

Everyone is different. Just pointing out something that might help people have longer, safer lifting careers. Everyone still gets to make their decisions for themselves. If it works for u, then ignore me.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 23, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Everyone is different. Just pointing out something that might help people have longer, safer lifting careers. Everyone still gets to make their decisions for themselves. If it works for u, then ignore me.



We all know scientist are not all they're cracked up to be. lol

Ignore you? No way. You're a good guy. We just disagree on this subject.


----------

